
The Curious Tale of Dennis the Menace (2011) - Tomte
http://www.bbcamerica.com/anglophenia/2012/04/the-curious-tale-of-dennis-the-menace
======
jjgreen
It is worth noting that Gnasher, the UK Dennis's dog, is an _Abyssinian wire-
haired tripe hound_ , a rare breed indeed.

